# I'll always watch over you



## wallenstein

Please show me how to write "I'll always watch over you" in Hebrew?  Thank you.  wallenstein


----------



## utopia

אני תמיד אשגיח עליך
At least that's what pops up in my head.

I think it'd be a little bit of a higher register than לשמור:
אני תמיד אשמור עליך


----------



## tFighterPilot

The אני in the beginning is redundant. I think לשמור would be better, as it have a more positive connotation.


----------



## wallenstein

I'm confused now - I'm completely unfamiliar with the Hebrew writing, so, the responses look like a lot of symbols that are run into each other.  Can someone break it down further for me.  For instance 

English:                                Hebrew:

I'll

always

watch

over

you

I thank all of you in advance for your help.


----------



## Ambassador Charles

I'll 
אני (literally 'I')

always
תמיד

watch 
אשמור (from the verb 'to watch'; singular form,; future tense; basically means "will watch")

over you
עליך 

Hope that helps!


----------



## wallenstein

Thank you Ambassador Charles - very helpful!


----------



## Egmont

The point *tFighterPilot* made in post 3 is that אשמור, "will watch," is the first person singular form so it includes the notion of "I." That makes the אני, which means "I," unnecessary in Hebrew even though it's needed in English where "will watch" does not specify "I." I'd only use it to emphasize the "I" for contrast in a context such as this:

Bob: "I won't watch over you."
Tom: "Don't worry. *I'll* always watch over you."

In a general statement, whether about God or about a loyal friend, I'd leave it off.


----------



## wallenstein

Thank you Egmont - your response confused me a little more only because I'm not familiar with the script, nonetheless I am grateful.  According to your explanation, would you please write out the entire sentence in Hebrew the way it should be properly written.  Thank you again!

Also, is there a place on the internet that I can download to help me type this in Hebrew.


----------



## Egmont

wallenstein said:


> ...would you please write out the entire sentence in Hebrew the way it should be properly written.  Thank you again!
> 
> Also, is there a place on the internet that I can download to help me type this in Hebrew.


1. תמיד אשמור עליך

2. You ought to be able to copy and paste from this page. If that doesn't work or if you want to key it in yourself, this site lets you key Hebrew into a Web browser window, from which you can copy and paste:

http://www.tero.co.uk/magictyper/hebrew.php

If you want to do it in your own computer, not a browser, this site has some useful tools including fonts:

http://www.ancient-hebrew.org/14_home.html (Don't be put off by the "ancient" in its URL; the overall site focus doesn't affect the typing resources on this page.)


----------



## OsehAlyah

wallenstein, I'll go ahead and venture a guess that this is for a tattoo. Please bear in mind that Hebrew script is written right to left, unlike English that is written left to right.

Also the pronunciation will change depending on whether you are "saying" this to a girl or to a boy. If you are doing this for your daughter then I think it would be pronounced "tamid eshmor alaikh", and if you are doing this for your son then it would be pronounced "tamid eshmor alekha".

Standard notice, please ignore if not applicable  We as Jews are forbidden from wearing tattoos. 

Here's a site that another member posted that discusses some of the "challenges" of Hebrew Tattooing. http://www.badhebrew.com/

Amikama, I noticed that you deleted this link from Carrot's post saying that it was off topic.  Now you're a pretty awesome mod, so far be it for me to argue, but reading the archives I saw a lot questions about tattoos and they are certainly not slowing down.  I would think just the opposite and make the link available in one of the sticky posts, or even make a new sticky post for it. No?


----------



## wallenstein

Oseh Alyah:

Thank you for the time you put into responding.  _I am a women and I would never in a million years have a tattoo.  _The reason I need this help is that I am writing a book and an Uncle put it in a letter to a child when she was younger - now as an adult she learns what the hebrew words mean.  Excellent book - hope you read it someday.


----------



## wallenstein

Thank you Egmont - you have been very helpful and will certainly use your recommended resources.  Thanks to everyone for your input.


----------

